# Zuckerberg Is Dictator of The World's Largest Nation, Pirate Bay Founder Says



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2016)

Source: Zuckerberg Dictator of World's Largest Nation, Pirate Bay Founder Says - Fortun



> Facebook has grown so dominant that it is one of the world’s largest nations, and co-founder and CEO Mark Zuckerberg is effectively the dictator of that country, according to Peter Sunde, the co-founder of the Pirate Bay file-sharing site.
> 
> Sunde made his remarks during an interview with CNBC at a conference in Amsterdam organized by The Next Web. “Facebook is the biggest nation in the world and we have a dictator, if you look at it from a democracy standpoint,” Sunde said. “Mark Zuckerberg is a dictator. I did not elect him. He sets the rules.”
> 
> ...


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 1, 2016)

That is effectively true. Mark through Facebook has fulfilled the dream of Alexander the great.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2016)

Makes sense, though of little concern for me since I am no longer on Facebook.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2016)

The dude is right.
Pirate bay founder, always finds a way to be my hero.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 4, 2016)

_you can’t opt out of Facebook. I’m not on Facebook but there are a lot of drawbacks in my offline world. No party invitations, no updates from my friends, people stop talking to you, because you’re not on Facebook. So it has real life implications. _-- umm, yahaan par thoda zyaada ho gaya_ 

__Sunde’s criticism of Facebook for not obeying laws in Europe is somewhat ironic,.......... -- _


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 4, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> _you can’t opt out of Facebook. I’m not on Facebook but there are a lot of drawbacks in my offline world. No party invitations, no updates from my friends, people stop talking to you, because you’re not on Facebook. So it has real life implications. _-- umm, yahaan par thoda zyaada ho gaya_
> 
> __Sunde’s criticism of Facebook for not obeying laws in Europe is somewhat ironic,.......... -- _



What's ironic? As someone who doesn't have a FB account, I can assure that what he said is true.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 4, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> What's ironic? As someone who doesn't have a FB account, I can assure that what he said is true.



i have though experienced the unlike...


----------



## maheshn (Jun 4, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> i have though experienced the unlike...



I'm in agreement with Chimera, as someone who does not have a facebook account and hates the fact that it is required to login to many other places (tinder, for example, even though I don't use it).

Facebook is the worst invasion of privacy we have ever had in the modern world, *albeit one that is voluntarily embraced by its' users.*


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2016)

People still crazy about Facebook?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 5, 2016)

maheshn said:


> I'm in agreement with Chimera, as someone who does not have a facebook account and hates the fact that it is required to login to many other places (tinder, for example, even though I don't use it).
> 
> Facebook is the worst invasion of privacy we have ever had in the modern world, *albeit one that is voluntarily embraced by its' users.*



no two thoughts about it. albeit, when i was off of facebook, never experienced any difficulty to log into any other service. either used alternate log-in credentials, or just moved away (though don't recall coming across anything that'd require FB ID only compulsorily). plus, have two accounts on it, both without my actual name as the usernames (the 2nd account, without any 'friends' to it, solely to be used for/with any such service that might require FB login creds). nonetheless, have a friend who had quit the portal more than 5-6 years back (now as good as never having been on it i suppose), doing as fine as a typical facebookiya bloke in the 'social' sphere if not better, is a lot more socially active than me, gets invited to events the real world way, has well more real (connected) friends than me, who didn't shun him & stopped talking to him because he left that place. his world is as good as (or likely better than) the pre-facebook era world of actual socialising, an activity/trait that has anyway become so overdrummed & overrated now but also OTOH has (been) reduced to so less in value and characteristic.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2016)

Google and FB are equally bad
they even create shadow profiles of you with your info even if you havent signed up and if some friend has signed up
Anger mounts after Facebook's 'shadow profiles' leak in bug | ZDNe


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2016)

It's actually really scary. What's even scarier is that people take it for granted.

There were reports that Facebook was hiding posts of conservative party supporters in the US. Showing how much power Facebook has over shaping people's opinions.


----------



## deadnoun (Jun 10, 2016)

He's right!! If you need to get away from the world, get outta facebook first


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Jun 12, 2016)

He is indeed a dictator, Now he enforces everyone to follow him on FB. almost every fb account holder is getting his profile in Follow-suggestions. allegedly CIA, FBI and NSA also have access to fb data.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2016)

You are probably speaking about diaspora.

Its been in development for about six years and still buggy.


----------

